# Solved: Cannot access shared resources on new network



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have two places that I work out of. One is in Romania and one in Bulgaria.​ ​ In Romania, I have a small office/home network set up. It has at least 8 computers (including the three that I have with me currently - some wireless and some towers) and a couple of android phones and Ipods. ​ ​ I have no trouble accessing any of the computers shared folders or them accessing mine. There are a varity of operating systems used there from XP, Windows 7 and Mac. Everything works great. All the computers can access each other shared resources. All the computers are set to get IP automatically from my DLink DIR - 600 router.​ ​ I have brought my three computers to Bulgaria (tower and two laptops). They are all set the same- no changes in settings.​ ​ However, in Bulgaria, All three computers CAN access the internet but NOT each other.

I know windows takes time to map new networks, I have had this up for 1 week now and still no change.

The only thing that has changed is the router and service provider (Blizoo- router set to Dynamic IP).​ ​ Here I have a Dlink Di-524 wireless router.​ ​ All three computers can access the internet, all three computers can send messages to each other on my internal lan chat. ​ ​ However when I try to access the same shared folders that I did in Romania (or map the folder directly in the address bar) I get ​ ​ "Windows can not find "\\computers name here." Check the spelling and try again, or try searching for the item by clciking the Start Button and then clicking Search."​ ​ I am the system adminastrator. I have set up networks many times before and I know how to share folders. ​ ​ This problem has only happened after I started using this DI-524 router and with this new network in Bulgaria.

When I return them to Romania and connect them, they all work fine together.
​ ​ So is there some setting on the router that would prohibit viewing shared resources?​ ​ My router info is:

HW Version:B4

FW Version 2.07 rev b

Model DI-524

serial Number: DY07388001341
​


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

cleaned up the excess formatting code.

Have you tried flushing the dns cache and renewing?

can you get there via IP?


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

looks like dns issue.

In Romania you have network setup in which DNS server on each PC are same as gateway. Upon request it resolves your pc names.

In Bulgaria you have network setup in which DNS servers are set to internet service provider, and it don't collect info about your PC names. Via IP in Bulgaria you should be able to open shares. \\192.168.xxx.xxx


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for clearing up the formatting. IT was a cut and paste from word, sorry.

I didn't know about mapping the actual ip of the computer. I tried it and it worked.

However, it still doesn't show when I map the computers name or via network neighborhood.

I have a printer shared off of the tower, can I map the printer by my towers ip?

How do you flush the dns cache?

Thanks for the help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if you can get there by IP, it's a dns issue.

start > run > cmd > enter > ipconfig /flushdns


let us know if that solves it.....got a feeling it will.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks xalerik, This clears up how they work for me.


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

start > run > cmd [enter] 
ipconfig /flushdns

To see workstations via network neighborhood you should have NetBIOS over TCPIP enabled on all workstations. It can be done via TCP/IP properties in local area connection settings.

After run command:
start > run > cmd [enter]
nbtstat -r


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tried the dns flush, still have the same issue.
I guess I'll make all the ips static and map all the computers by ip for use in Bulgaria.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

nbtstat -r didn't do anything for the issue either.

I have netbios over TCPIP enabled on all computers.

One of the First htings I do in setting up computers


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

sorry, nbtstat -R, capital letter purges and reloads cache.
Yes, you can go to static IPs + fill hosts file to have resolve same as in Romania for end users.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Even with nbtstat -R doesn't resolve issue

Just another thing to learn about Bulgaria I guess

Have tried mapping the IP (\\192.168.2.127) But it doesn't take it. IF I map \\192.168.2.127_filename , it does.

Is there a way to map the ip to the root of all shares?


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, then you use map network drive you should use syntax 
\\servername\sharename
It's how it's designed.
Secondly, servername can be IP or dns name.
If you have proper DNS like in Romania, it works. If you don't have DNS you should use \\Ip_address\sharename or edit *hosts* file located in \Windows\system32\drivers\etc
syntax

192.168.2.127 servername
put all IP addreses on each PCs hosts file and you be able to map via server name.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Have one work around.

After I mapped each IP address in the address bar and it appears in windows explorer under MSHOME.

I created a folder in My Docs called BG network shortcuts.

created a short cut there pointing back to the mshomes ip address list.

Then I dragged the folder to the menu bar.

Now I have a popup menu from the bar with all the pcs shortcuts. Click on one and it opens a window with everything that is shared on that pc.

However I still have a question about the printer. 

I Have it shared via my tower, (its a bubble jet, no ethernet connection), will the other pc's be able to print to it as they cant connect via computers name only ip address?


----------



## xalerik (Jan 19, 2012)

Printer share= folder share. It will work also by IP address.
\\ip_adress\HpDeskJetxx.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give it a try, just as soon as I can get to the other pc's. There not accessible right now.


----------



## BDP1397 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tried the printer via the network, no problems.
All my computers are Happy again.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

de nada........glad you got it sorted, thanks for marking it solved.


----------

